# ex- FATA / Tribal Districts Development, News and Updates



## PDF

Skills Development

Youth from FATA are being given vocational training pertaining to various sectors, trades, and technologies. This training is being given to FATA youth in reputed training institutes of Pakistan. On completion of training, industries and service organization are being contacted to help the youth get jobs. Uneducated and semi-literate youth from FATA are being placed as interns in various industries all over the country. After completion of the training period, these youth are trained enough to get jobs in the same or other industries.

In this regard, Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Sardar Mehtab Ahmed Khan has announced to increase the number of trainees to 10,000 FATA youth in each financial year. He said that training in different trades to FATA youth would help minimize the unemployment and uplift the living standard of FATA people. FATA Youth are informed through media and other channels to apply for these training courses. The training courses are being held in prestigious Skill Training institutes throughout the country in various trades.

So far, 23501 FATA boys and 18852 women have been trained in various institutes and Skills Centers.

Industries Sector

Industries are driven by comparative advantage, with adequate incentives and favorable regulatory environment. Yet Pakistan remains at a comparative disadvantage while FATA is at comparative disadvantage in relation to the rest of Pakistan.

Industrial activity in FATA is restricted primarily to small owner-financed units, operating without government oversight. According to an estimate FATA currently have around 1800 industrial units which mainly include stone processing, Marble, weaving and Hunting & Sporting arms in cluster form and scattered units of PVC pipes, flour mills, furniture, sweet, confectionaries and cement pipes. Service entities dealing mainly in trading, distribution, retailing, custom clearance and transportation are also operating through the length and breadth of FATA. However, poor infrastructure, shortage of skilled labour, power shortages, locational disadvantage, absence of lending, security concerns and on top of all absence of Regulatory Framework is causing not only deterrence to investment in FATA but incurring high cost of doing business. Industrial development in FATA occupies high priority in FATA sustainable plan. The overall strategic objective is to create employment opportunities and economic uplift of the people and area and create value addition to the available natural and human resource. 

The main elements of the strategy to promote industrial growth in FATA are envisioned as:
•Development of required infrastructure and Industrial Estate to attract investors;
•Work on a legal frame work with the aim to establish a well-defined regulatory regime with the consultation of local people for formulating laws to create a conducive investment climate;
•Focus on the industries processing locally available raw materials;
•Establish a knowledge base regarding investment opportunities, cost of doing business, marketing prospects and export options for investors.


Small Dams

FATA region is located in the arid & semi arid zone, which receives scarce precipitation. This is leading to low surface run off & low water table. In this region, most of the house-holds depend on Agriculture & Live stock, however only 7% of the total area is cultivable out of which 44% is irrigated & the remaining land is rain fed. For prosperity of the region it is necessary to develop the water sector by harnessing & arresting of flood flows through small storage reservoirs. With construction of small dams, irrigation water will be made available to small patches of land & the recharging of water table in the area will be improved.

In this region Irrigation of small patches of land along the natural streams was practiced by construction of temporary diversion bunds to the flows (Flood & Perennial where available), besides irrigation from natural springs. After the introduction of lifting devices, the irrigation was flourished, but due to unbalance with-drawls of sub-surface water, the water table depleted in the region and also due to high operational cost, and low electricity voltage approximately 50% of the tube-wells are reportedly dis-functional.

Keeping in view the above situation, FATA DA has initiated a number of Small Dams projects. Almost 50% of the Authority funds are allocated to this important sector. In the initial stage, feasibility studies of various dam sites were carried out and those found feasible in all respects have been under taken for construction. Feasibility studies and construction of dams are being carried out simultaneously. A summary of the sector, is given below, whereas details of projects can be seen from respective links in the project profile.

In the recent past, FATA DA has completed the following five dams which irrigate about 3825 acres of land.
•Dargai Pal Small Dam, SW Agency (688 Acres Command Area)
•Dandy Small Dam, NW Agency (2000 Acres Command Area)
•Zao Small Dam, Khyber Agency (250 Acres Command Area)
•Motto Shah Small Dam, Mohmand Agency (627 Acres Command Area)
•Sheen Kach Small Dam, FR Tank (260 Acres Command Area)



Work on the following dams is in progress. Details of these projects can be seen in the projects profile.
•Raghagan Small Dam, Bajaur Agency (3700 Acres Command Area)
•Gandao Small Dam, Mohmand Agency (Drinking Water for a population of 22000 persons)
•Kand Small Dam, North Waziristan Agency (716 Acres Command Area)



The following projects have recently been approved by the competent forums and further process has been initiated to start work at the earliest:
•Chao Tangi Small Dam, SW Agency (1762 Acres Command Area)
•Sarobi Small Dam, North Waziristan Agency
•Shakai Small Dam, South Waziristan Agency



After approval by competent forums, the following projects have been awarded and work started:
•Ping Small Dam, F R Bannu
•Musa Nikha RCC Weir, SW Agency
•Jalander Off Take Irrigation Channel, Kurram Agency
•Sadda RCC Weir Kurram Agency
•Sheen Warsak Weir,SW Agency



The following projects are at different stages of award:
•Zera Litta RCC Weir, SW Agency
•Maula Khan Sarai Weir /Irrigation Channel, SW Agency
•Spinkai Raghzai Off Take Channel,SW Agency


FATA Development Authority

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PDF

— UPDATED SEP 16, 2015

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif on Wednesday visited South Waziristan and inaugurated multiple development projects as part of a comprehensive rehabilitation plan after the end of combat operations in the area, said a statement from the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The army chief, as part of his visit, inaugurated a cadet college in Wana which was funded by the United Arab Emirates (UAE). The cadet college will provide education for upto 500 children of the area, according to the ISPR statement.

General Raheel Sharif also commissioned into service a 132-KV grid station, and a 54 kilometre long transmission line at Wana, as part of efforts to bring modern electrical infrastructure to the area. The new electrical infrastructure will fulfil a major demand of the local populace, said the ISPR statement.

“These development projects would improve quality of life of the common people, create job opportunities and usher this area into economic prosperity, which is our main objective,” stated the army chief.

In Dera Ismail Khan (DI Khan), the army chief also inaugurated a USAID funded 62km road between DI Khan and Tank.

“Operation Zarb-i-Azb is in its final stage, and Pakistan Army has evicted terrorists from the area with the support of the entire nation,” stated General Raheel Sharif.

The army chief, on the occasion also appreciated the support lent by the tribals of the area, and paid a tribute to their sacrifices. He urged the tribals to continue their support to the ongoing security and rehabilitation operations.

Military operation Zarb-i-Azb was launched in North Waziristan on June 15 following a brazen militant attack on Karachi's international airport and the failure of peace talks between the government and Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) negotiators.

Authorities have since vowed to intensify operations, using air strikes, artillery and mortars to take back territory both in the border regions and other parts of the country.

North Waziristan is one of the seven regions in Pakistan's Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) governed by tribal laws which is situated along the Pak-Afghan border.

Army chief inaugurates development projects in South Waziristan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max Pain

This is the Thread I was really looking forward to,
FATA should flourish, education and good facilities will eventually be the only long term solution for the terrorism to effectively end,
better employment opportunities would allow the youth to stray away from Extremism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## stalintom

Youth from FATA done a great work.vocational training will improve their skills.


----------



## PDF

*KP government to form body to suggest reforms for Fata: Imran*
December 24, 2015

PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan said here Wednesday that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government would constitute a committee to suggest reforms for Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata).

Talking to reporters after holding a meeting with Fata parliamentarians at the Chief Minister’s House, he also demanded separate financial package for development projects in Fata.

The PTI chairman assured the tribal parliamentarians that the committee would meet elected representatives, local elders and people from different walks of life and take their input regarding reforms in Fata before finalising its recommendations.

The PTI chief advised the authorities to launch development projects in Fata according to the people’s requirements. He said the projects should be in phases so that long lasting outcomes can be achieved.

He urged the federal government to repeal the 110 years old Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and grant equal rights to the people of Fata. He also supported merger of Fata into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and suggested that the integration should be done gradually to avoid any mismanagement.

However, Imran Khan also stressed that any decision about Fata should be taken keeping in view the aspirations of its people. He said the tribal people have to decide whether they wanted Fata to become a separate province, merge into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa or maintain the status quo.

Earlier, a group of Fata parliamentarians called on Imran Khan and discussed the problems being faced by the tribal people. They also talked about the need for reforms in Fata.

Speaking on the occasion, Member National Assembly from Khyber Agency, Shah Jee Gul Afridi said the Fata parliamentarians had rejected the recommendations of the Sartaj Aziz-headed committee constituted by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. “Now are looking towards the opposition parties for support,” he added.

He argued that a particular group of people is against Fata reforms. He said that some people in Fata still have reservations about the steps being taken by the government for the progress of the tribal areas.

*The future of FATA*

Published: December 23, 2015







A file photo of a map of FATA. PHOTO: File

The Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) are a legacy of Pakistan’s colonial past and are decades overdue for reform. Innumerable promises have been made to the effect that reform was on the horizon, and most of them remain unfulfilled. The tribal areas remain one of the least developed and underprivileged of all the lands under the wing of the federal government, and years of neglect have allowed extremism to take hold in parts of Fata, with results that are evident in the casualty figures coming out of Operation Zarb-e-Azb. Now, another attempt at reform is in the offing, but it appears flawed from the outset.

The prime minister has formed a special committee to make recommendations for Fata reform via the convention of jirgas made up of tribal elders in order to determine the status of the region. The committee has five members, none of them hailing from Fata, and will initially tackle two of the seven tribal agencies, and will visit them “before December 31”. There is already a disconnect. At least two senators from Fata say they were unaware of the formation of the committee and had not been informed or consulted, an oversight unlikely to foster future productivity, never mind trust.

None of the three options being considered is easy. The creation of a new province from the seven agencies, a merging with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) or thirdly administration by K-P as ‘PATA’ — an arrangement that may probably be doomed from the outset was it ever to become a reality. The committee is apparently going to “consult with all stakeholders”, but has fallen at the first hurdle in that respect, and given the very divided nature of the seven agencies, any sort of consensus as to future shape and administration is going to be hard to achieve. Whatever comes out of the work of the committee has to be a reflection of the will of the diverse peoples of Fata, and anything less will be yet another broken promise and seen as yet another betrayal — and clearly there needs to be better communication even before the committee sets foot outside the federal capital.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 24th, 2015._

*Fata Youth Festival: Country achieving peace, stability, says COAS*





General Raheel Sharif, K-P Governor Mahtab Ahmed Khan and Corps Commander Peshawar Lt Gen Hidayatur Rehman wave to the players during the inaugural ceremony of Fata Youth Festival at Qayyum Stadium. PHOTO: INP

PESHAWAR: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif said on Wednesday that overall law and order had significantly improved and the country was heading towards attainment of peace and stability.

Inaugurating the First Governor Fata Youth Festival at Qayyum Stadium, the COAS said the nation had been fighting terrorism for long. “The journey to achieve successes will continue in the form of operation Zarb-e-Azb,” he said.

The successes are being achieved following sacrifices rendered by the tribal people, Pakistan Army, law enforcement agencies and the entire nation, he said.

He said the improving law and order had paved the way to the launch of projects like China Pakistan Economic Corridor.

General Raheel Sharif said the youth from Fata was fully equipped with all the capabilities and efforts were in hand to provide them ample opportunities so that they could play their role in the development of the country in general and their area in particular.

The COAS said to achieve the goal Pakistan Army had opened a chain of educational institutions inclusive of cadet colleges for the students of the area.

He said promotion of technical education and offering youth employment scheme were part of these efforts.

General Raheel Sharif pointed out that Pakistan Army had assisted Fata Secretariat in the promotion of sports in the area. As part of these efforts he announced to set up a sports stadium in Khyber Agency. A modern sports complex would also be established in North Waziristan, he added.

He assured that the Pakistan Army would never let the nation down. Later, he formally announced the opening of the First Fata Youth Festival.

*30 sports events*

The festival will feature different traditional and cultural events along with food festivals, art and antique exhibitions.

In addition, 30 sports events – including basketball, table tennis, badminton, gymnastics tournaments – will be organised.

Speaking on the occasion, Governor Sardar Mehtab Ahmad Khan said the event will help promote positive activities among the youth of the tribal belt. At least 1,785 players will participate in the festival. Besides, a mushaira will also be held. Although most of the activities will be held at the stadium, some events would take place in Khyber, Bajaur and Mohmand agencies. 
Fata Youth Festival: Country achieving peace, stability, says COAS - The Express Tribune

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 38% displaced Fata tribesmen repatriated*





Gen Raheel Sharif speaks with tribal elders in North Waziristan. PHOTO: INP

RAWALPINDI: 
Thirty-eight per cent of tribesmen – officially designated as temporarily displaced persons (TDPs) – have been repatriated to their homes in five tribal regions after terrorists had been flushed out from the areas that were earlier infested with militants, according to figures released by the military on Saturday.

“Of the 291,827 displaced families, 108,503 have returned to their homes,” the military’s media wing, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), said in a statement. Giving the breakdown, the military said 15% TDPs each returned to North and South Waziristan agencies, 35% to Kurram, 34% to Orakzai, and 78% to Khyber Agency.

Army chief General Raheel Sharif visited North Waziristan on Saturday and spent the day with troops and tribespeople. He was satisfied with the pace of rehabilitation in the tribal areas. “He directed all concerned to ensure a dignified return of the TDPs
to a better built and rehabilitated area,” according to the ISPR.

The army chief was briefed by the formation commander on progress in Operation Zarb-e-Azb, IBOs and repatriation of the TDPs. Appreciating the progress, Gen Raheel vowed to continue military operations until all terrorists were eliminated.

Operation Zarb-e-Azb was launched in mid-July, last year, in which, according to military figures, over 3,400 terrorists have been killed and their 837 hideouts destroyed thus far. Their command and control centre, communication network and bomb-making factories have been decimated.

While talking to troops, the army chief “commended all officers and soldiers for their courage, determination and spirit of sacrifice in the war against terrorism”. Appreciating the hard work of intelligence and law-enforcement agencies, Gen Raheel said terrorists’ networks and their linkages were being unearthed across the country and this nexus would be broken at all costs to bring enduring peace.

More than 13,200 intelligence-based operations have been carried out across the country over the past 18 months in which 183 hardcore terrorists have been killed and 21,193 arrested.

The army chief, who also interacted with tribal elders and TDPs, assured them that the army would stay in the region until the resettlement of the TDPs was completed.

The tribal elders paid rich tribute to the army for successful operations, and affirmed that with the army’s help, terrorists would never be allowed to return to the region.

The army chief also inaugurated 110-bed Tehsil Headquarters Hospital Mir Ali, which has been equipped with state-of-the-art equipment. He appreciated army engineers for their dedicated efforts in executing quality construction work.

To enhance education standards and help locals benefit from the emerging economic opportunities, gen Raheel announced construction and opening of a cadet college around Mir Ali for children of Waziristan.

_Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 38% displaced Fata tribesmen repatriated - The Express Tribune_

@Horus @WebMaster please keep updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

*Lapses in fund: Shortfall of $575.1 million for reconstruction in FATA*


A concept paper has been devised which discusses possible institutional options for constituting a transition entity to spearhead these and other broad-based reforms in a timely and effective manner.

PESHAWAR: There is a gap of $575.1 million in the funds required for reconstruction in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas. This was revealed in the annual report of the Rehabilitation and Reconstruction Unit (RRU) which chalks out an extensive plan for the future development of the region.

In January 2015, the RRU initiated rehabilitation assessment of government infrastructure and public buildings. Teams at the agency level with participation from all line departments were notified by RRU in coordination with the relevant political administration to assess damaged schools, health facilities, water supply units, electricity transmission lines, irrigation infrastructure, government offices and basic access roads in South Waziristan, North Waziristan, Khyber, Orakzai and Kurram agencies. As of June, eight assessments have been completed in various agencies.

*For houses*

Citizen Losses Compensation Strategy, that was earlier referred to as Housing Strategy, is a key component of the overall plan. At least 105,744 houses have been projected to be damaged – 66,989 destroyed and 38,754 partially damaged. Most of the houses were damaged due to disrepair and weather effects during the period of displacements.

Under the programme, owners of damaged households will be provided Rs33 billion ($330 million).






While the government had previously held a donors’ conference for the reconstruction of Fata, the annual report shows China has the largest commitment for long-term development commitments in the region. An MoU has been signed between the two countries under which China will provide Chinese Yuan 800 million ($129 million) out of which around $119 million are obligated for Experimental Reconstruction Project in Fata.

Officials privy to the developments say if the gap in funding is not filled by donors the government has committed that the projects will be completed with funds provided by the federal government. At least 1,406 projects of damaged infrastructure have been identified to date. Additional schemes of ADP from 2015-16 were approved to the tone of Rs1.2 billion ($12 million) and amount released to executing agency. The implementation of all these schemes is in progress and around 400 schemes are completed.

*Status of levies*

Levies Report and Implementation Plan explores the lack of institutional capacity, legal superstructure and organisational structure of the current levies force and their lack of legitimacy and technical expertise to act as a regular policing force in Fata.

In order to reform the levies, a detailed implementation plan has been devised which addresses the weaknesses of the force by providing an institutional and legal background for the creation of a new force that will be recognised as a legitimate law-enforcement agency in Fata.

A draft implementation plan for the extension of an independent judiciary and prosecution services in Fata has been devised. The plan also outlines recruitment and deputation methods as well as pre-service training plan, establishment of judicial complexes and the requisite equipment and budgetary requirements.

Model by-laws for Municipal Committees (MCs) in Fata have been devised detailing their allocation of business, organisational working of MCs postings transfers of officers, job descriptions, general procedures for disposal of business, administrative functions and financial powers, local source revenues, taxation and budget.

*Local governance report*

The local governance report discusses the context and background of the local government history in Fata with amendments. The report has a comparative analysis of the institutional landscape of local government in all provinces, with an overview of various policy questions like institutional mechanisms for people’s participation in local development, taxation and financial allocation mechanisms.

A concept paper has been devised which discusses possible institutional options for constituting a transition entity to spearhead these and other broad-based reforms in a timely and effective manner. The document proposes two approaches. The first would be to set up a lean and high performance transition/reform unit, styled in the manner of a delivery unit with an additional coordination mandate.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 11th, 2016.

 

_
*EU grants 22 Million Euro to support local development initiatives in FATA*
REPORT
from European Commission
Published on 23 Sep 2016 —View Original

Islamabad, 23 September 2016: The Government of Pakistan has signed a Financing Agreement today with the European Union for the implementation of a 22 Million EUR project titled "Aid to Uprooted People in Pakistan. Additional 12 Million EUR will be provided by the Government of Germany.

The overall objective of the project is to facilitate the reintegration of FATA IDPs by creating a favourable environment for their return, improve the service delivery of the FATA Administration and assist the reform process in FATA. The project will also support and sustain community-driven local development initiatives to create a favourable socio economic environment for returning Internally Displaced Persons.
More than 300,000 families will benefit from the project interventions.

The project is expected to start from January 2017. Project activities will be started in Khyber, Orakzai, North Waziristan and South Waziristan and later on extended to other agencies. Sarhad Rural Support Programme will implement the project activities through community organizations at the field level. The project interventions will be completed within a 5 year period, ending 2021.
http://reliefweb.int/report/pakista...ro-support-local-development-initiatives-fata
_



_
*Roundtable supports merger of FATA with KP before 2018 polls
* KP minister says PML-N has a golden chance to prove itself pro-federation by taking this historic step * Ex-lawmaker says Peshawar is natural geo-political centre for FATA*










*ISLAMABAD:* The recommendations proposed by the FATA Reforms Committee were endorsed by the participants of a policy dialogue on Thursday.

The dialogue was held at the Institute of Policy Studies (IPS).

The recommendations include the gradual merger of the Federally Administered Tribal Area (FATA) with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

The participants, however, stressed that the recommendations should be implemented with the consensus and due participation of the people of FATA.

The roundtable, chaired by DG-IPS Khalid Rehman, was addressed by KP Senior Minister Inayatullah Khan, Senator Sajjad Hussain Tori, Senator Usman Kakar, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf lawmaker Shehryar Afridi, University of Peshawar Pakistan Study Centre Director Dr Fakhrul Islam, former lawmakers Bushra Gohar, Haroonur Rasheed, Afrasiab Khattak, former ambassador Ayaz Wazir, Brigadier (r) Said Nazeer Mohmand and Dr Sadia Sulaiman.

A majority of speakers were of the view that this was the right time and a historic opportunity for the merger, which should be seized without further delay; while the procedural issues for the integration can be addressed in due course of time.

The period of five years for an incremental approach for the proposed merger was too long, they felt, stating that there were internal and external forces that can potentially sabotage the present willingness and near consensus of the people of FATA for the much needed change and, as a consequence, the process itself if it was not done immediately. The participants also underscored the need that the people of KP should be sensitised to prepare for this major development, too.

KP Minister Inayatullah supported the recommendation for holding local government elections in 2017 in FATA and its subsequent merger into KP before 2018 elections. Citing the example of the merger of East and West Germany, he demanded that the government give people of FATA a 10-year development package to bring themselves at par with the rest of the country.

He added that KP was already providing the resources and administrative infrastructure to run FATA. The FATA Secretariat was set up in 2006 by the federal government; before that it was the province which was managing all the affairs. KP was ready to shoulder the responsibility of the merger and integration any time, he claimed.

It was an opportunity for the government to prove itself a pro-federation political party by taking this historic step, the minister viewed.

Afrasiab Khattak reminded the participants that during the One-Unit System of Ayub Khan, FATA was made part of the West Pakistan province.

"We already have the experience and historic example to run it under a constitution," he maintained.

He said Peshawar was a natural geo-political centre for FATA and it would be natural that the tribal region was merged with the province.

Khattak cited challenges posed by a huge black economy other non-state actors that can hinder the process of integration even if a constitutional and political decision was made.

It was also pointed out that the status of FATA can be changed by an executive order by the president.

Also, any debate on the issue of FATA in parliament should also require amendment in Article 247 of the constitution, which bars the parliament to discuss and legislate about FATA region. The constitutional need for population census was also emphasised to avoid mishaps and confusions.

FATA Reforms are considered as a deliverable output in the National Action Plan. To achieve the objectives of NAP and to bring FATA into the national mainstream the prime minister formed a six-member FATA Reform Committee in November 2015, mandating it to conduct extensive consultations with the tribesmen and other stakeholders for proposing FATA Reforms.

The committee conducted an elaborate consultation process to ascertain the wishes of the people of FATA regarding future reforms according to the process enjoined in the constitution under Article 247 (6). After receiving the views of a large number of tribal jirgas and others, the committee presented its findings to the PM on 23 August who desired a further consultative process as well as the opinion of parliament was sought. Currently, the reform report is being discussed in the National Assembly and later a similar process will be undertaken in the Senate.

The FATA Reforms Committee is led by Advisor to PM on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz with KP Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra, SAFRON Minister Abdul Qadir Baloch, Law Minister Zahid Hamid, National Security Advisor Nasir Janjua and SAFRON Secretary Arbab Shehzad as its members.

The committee has produced a wide ranging analysis of the situation and has provided major recommendations as well as a detailed implementation plan that includes; A Five-Year Transition Plan driven by a dedicated Directorate of Transition and Reforms led by the KP government but with presence of federal government members in it; Return and Rehabilitation of TDPs by Dec 2017; Reconstruction of homes and markets/infrastructure to be completed by Dec 2018; Establishment of local governance structures and conducting LB elections in FATA by end of 2017; Extension of Fundamental Rights and the writ of the High and Supreme court to FATA; Legal reforms leading to replacement of FCR by Tribal Areas Reform Act; A comprehensive multi-billion rupees, 10-Year socio-economic development plan; and a gradual institutional merger of FATA into KP.


http://dailytimes.com.pk/islamabad/...orts-merger-of-fata-with-kp-before-2018-polls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

KHAR: Bachelor of Commerce (BCom) classes started in Government College of Management Sciences, Khar, on Tuesday.

In this regard, a ceremony was held on the premises of the college, which was attended by assistant director Technical Education, Fata, Zargoon Shah, Fata Development Authority manager Arshad Farooq and principal and teachers of the institution.

Tribal elders, political activists and students were also present on the occasion.

Speaking as chief guest, Zargoon Shah said that the government was making efforts to promote technical and commerce education in the tribal areas as such education was necessary to provide better job opportunities to the youths.

He said that for this purpose the government would introduce a number of faculties in the technical and commerce institutions in tribal areas. He said that the government had planned to introduce higher classes in the colleges of management sciences across Fata.

Mr Farooq said that FDA had planned to equip the government colleges of management sciences across Fata with the needed facilities. He said that a survey had already been launched to find out the basic needs of these institutions.

He announced a solar power system and establishment of a computer lab in the college in Khar. The college principal, Prof Musanif Khan, briefed the officials about the lack of facilities and shortage of teaching staff in the college.

FUNDS FOR SCHOOLS: The Sarhad Rural Support Programme has given Rs4.2 million to 16 government schools located in remote areas of Bajaur Agency for provision of basic facilities in these institutions.

The cheques were distributed among the schools at a ceremony in Alizai area, which was attended by officials of the local administration and education department.

According to an SRSP official, the amount would be spent on the repair work and others necessary facilities lacking in these schools. He said that the organisation had also installed solar power system and solar-based tube wells in 21 government schools in the region. He said that Rs8.4 million would be provided to other schools in the area next month.

_Published in Dawn, November 23rd, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1298112/govt-promoting-technical-education-in-fata-official


_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

*PESHAWAR:* The Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) Secretariat has said that a dam would be constructed to resolve water crises in the tribal region as the Federal Government approved Rs 676 million form the project in Shakai, South Waziristan Agency.

The government has formally launched construction work on 'Shakai Dam' in the war-ridden tribal region, aimed at developing the restive area and generating job opportunities for locals to discourage the trend of militancy.

A senior official of the local administration in South Waziristan, who wished to go unnamed because he wasn't authorized to speak to media, said the first-ever water reservoir is being built in Shakai, a scenic valley in the area where Pakistani military and then Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan commander Naik Muhammad Wazir inked a peace deal on April 24, 2004.

Sources in the FATA Secretariat told Daily Times that the proposed dam will have the capacity to store 120,000 cubic feet of water. The dam will help the people and land of Waziristan. Agriculture would grow and people will find new art of feeding their families. The sources added that the government was committed to change the situation of Fata and its adjoining areas by mare participation of development and improving the law and order situation.

Clean drinking water will also be provided to the people of Shakai and nearby areas from the dam. The sources said however that deal appeared unraveled after Naik Muhammad was killed in a US drone strike on June 17, 2004.

The official at the local administration said, "It was under government's consideration for years to construct a dam in the Shakai valley. However, the plan could not be materialized as the area was not safe for such kind of construction," he maintained.

The dam, he said, would help irrigate a large area and provide potable water to thousands of families. As the military, the official said, had in the recent past declared parts of South Waziristan cleared of militants, the government has taken the maiden big step to develop the region by building a dam.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/khyber-pak...t-approves-rs-676m-to-build-dam-in-shakai-swa

@WAJsal @Fawad Masīd

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

By: 
Web Desk


05-Dec-16

129


*ISLAMABAD*: Pakistan Railways plans to connect Federally Administrated Tribal Areas (FATA) with Peshawar and Torkham and a feasibility report for the project will soon be prepared.

In this regard, Pakistan Railways authorities gave a briefing to railways minister about the project.

Pakistan Railways is keen to play its role for the development of FATA and this railway project will bring economic prosperity in the area, officials from Pakistan Railways said.

They further added that Pakistan Railways is formulating a strategy for an alternative route of Chaman-Spin Boldak to approach Afghanistan and Central Asia via Torkham after the success of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

They further revealed that due to the incumbent government policies some more countries, beside China and Asian Development Bank wanted to collaborate in joint ventures with Pakistan Railways.


http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/05-Dec-16/pakistan-railways-to-connect-fata-with-peshawar-torkham

@WAJsal @Fawad Masīd @Well.wisher @haviZsultan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

The pace of development in FATA needs to be greatly increased. The institutions need to act comprehensibly after the army has pushed out militants, otherwise desperation will take hold and militancy will return. There still are many road side IED blasts in FATA though. Strong steps need to be taken to bring FATA into the mainstream.


----------



## saiyan0321

By: 
Staff Report


06-Dec-16

130


PESHAWAR: Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), Engr Iqbal Zafar Jhagra has claimed that federal government is keen to establish a proper chain of public universities and colleges across the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA).

"It was a long cherished dream of the people of FATA to get higher education for their children at their doorstep", the Governor said while addressing the inaugural ceremony of FATA University the first ever Varsity built at Darra Adam Khel area of Kohat, Frontier Region.

He was chief guest of the ceremony while Lt General (Retd) Abdul Qadir Baluch, MNAs Ghalib Khan Wazir, Maulana Jamal-ud-Din, Nasir Khan, Nazir Khan and Qaisar Jamal and senators Momin Khan and Aurganzeb Khan, Commissioner, Kohat Division, Musarrat Hussain representatives of Higher Education Commission (HEC) Kohat Division were also present besides vice chancellors of various universities and a large number of students and elders of the area also attended it.

Highlighting the importance of the establishment of the FATA University, the Governor said, it was a long cherished dream of the people of FATA. To materialize it in line with the directives of the Prime Minister, Mian Nawaz Sharif, special measures have been taken for the university.

It is because of this very fact, the Governor said, this first ever university of FATA has become functional in very short span of time.

On the occasion, he also appreciated the presence of almost all the parliamentarian from FATA in the inaugural ceremony of the University which reflects their keen interest in making the Education Emergency Progaramme in FATA a true success. "We are in the struggle to spread a network of colleges and universities in FATA to offer ample opportunities to youth of the area for seeking higher education.

Earlier, the Vice Chancellor of the University, Dr Tahir Shah while welcoming the Governor and the other guests also highlighted certain difficulties being faced by the institution and requested the Governor to help them in their resolution.

The Governor assured to take necessary steps for their resolution on priority basis.

Candidates who failed to get job accuse AWKU VC of violating merit: Scores of candidates, who have failed to get jobs in Abdul Wali Khan University (AWKU) Mardan, blamed the university Vice Chancellor for violating merit in appointments and demanded of provincial government to take action against the VC.

Speaking at a press conference at Peshawar Press Club on Monday the candidates led by Engineer Sikandar Khan said that over 400 people had applied for various posts but many of the short listed candidates were totally ignored, while those appointed did not fulfill the required merit.

Sikandar said that most of the vacancies had been filled by the people who had blood relationship with influential employees of the university. He said that the views, cousins and brothers of many senior employees succeeded to get jobs in violation of merit but no action was taken against the selection committee.

Flanked by several elected representatives including local nazims, Babar Ali, Adil Khan, Nasir Afridi, the candidate said that the vacancies had been filled but the merit list was not displayed on notice board or website which further caused unrest among the candidates. 
Besides, he said the candidate had repeatedly visited the university to get information if they were appointed or not but no one was there to tell them the real story, saying that they came to know about violation of merit when many of their acquainted people obtained appointment letters and started attending duties.


http://dailytimes.com.pk/khyber-pak...of-colleges-universities-to-be-set-up-in-fata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

*PESHAWAR:* The federal government is spending about Rs 300 million on the promotion of technical education in Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA).

FATA Secretariat informed on Thursday that the scheme also include construction of college of Management Sciences and a technical institute in South Waziristan Agency.

The official further said, "Federal Government has allocated funds to develop educational institutions in FATA''. Similarly, a polytechnic institute is under construction in Kurram Agency. Apart from it a technical college is also being opened in Bajaur Agency.

The sources claimed the government has also provided scholarships to tribal students for getting technical education in various colleges of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Progress of Polio programme in FATA, efforts of EOC team were reviewed: The progress of Polio programme in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) and efforts of Emergency Operations Centre (EOC) FATA team were reviewed in a high level meeting on Thursday.

The meeting was chaired by the FATA Additional Chief Secretary (ACS) Fida Muhammad Wazir.

ACS FATA appreciated EOC FATA Team, UN partners; Agency Surgeons and Political Administration over exemplary team work in reaching out and vaccinating children in far flung areas of FATA.

"There has been incredible progress made during past couple of years but we need to sustain same zeal and devotion, as the challenge is enormous, and it does not allow us to lower our pace towards polio eradication in FATA," Fida Muhammad Wazir added.

"We need to strengthen the monitoring and accountability mechanism that will ultimately contribute in identifying the gaps thereby improving the quality of anti-polio campaigns," ACS added.

Secretary Law & Order FATA, Dr Atta ur Rehman shared that almost all of the FATA is accessible and open for agency staff to reach out every child for anti-polio vaccination. However, if agency surgeons face hurdles in accessing any part of FATA due to security reasons it should be coordinated well on time so that special arrangements could be made for those specific areas.

Director Health Services FATA Dr Jawad Habib Khan also pledged full support to polio program and assured solemn commitment on the part of FATA Health Directorate in addressing problems that comes in its domain, especially, maintaining the cold chain system and functionalizing cold rooms installed in certain agencies. He said FATA Health Directorate is focusing on bringing improvement in routine immunization which will contributes to polio program ultimately.

UNICEF Chief Aiden Oleary appreciated the massive amount of hard work done by polio team all around Pakistan as well as FATA team. "We are aiming to eradicate polio, so we are working to restrict and maintain the number of zero polio cases", he said, adding vaccinating children on move due to travel, repatriation and seasonal migration is a challenge.

He said transit vaccination is not only to vaccinate children on move but also to vaccinate them where they land. He said presently a single formidable risk entire national program is facing is at South Waziristan Agency where gaps in anti-polio campaign still exists that are needed to be addressed. And we should ensure to reach highest possible quality in the upcoming campaigns.

Earlier, agency surgeons presented facts and figures of anti-polio campaigns in their respective agencies, along with challenges and problems faced during campaigns. Some of the issues presented to be addressed were: coordination with security agencies for vaccinating children in far flung and recently de-notified areas; hiring of technical staff against vacant positions; and functionalization of cold rooms available at certain Agency Head Quarters Hospitals.


http://dailytimes.com.pk/khyber-pak...m-on-promotion-of-technical-education-in-fata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Home National


National
*USAID to train KP youth in IT*
By Webmaster -
December 15, 2016
0
6

Peshawar

USAID Deputy Mission Director, Kevin Brownawell and Senior Provincial Minister for IT and Health Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Shahram Khan Tarakai Wednesday signed an agreement for a new program to train youth of FATA and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in information and communication technology.
On this occasion, Shahram Tarakai said the provincial government gives high importance to collaboration with the United States to promote education and youth training in the province. “Working together in the education sector, we can improve quality and access to information and communication technology, which is the need of the hour,” he added.
Kevin Brownawell said that youth across Pakistan, and especially in conflict-affected areas of KP and FATA, face challenges in gaining relevant skills that prepare them for employment. The project will engage youth in KP and FATA in developing certified ICT skills and link them to employment opportunities”.
The USAID-funded Skills for Youth Project is a pilot project in USAID’s Global Development Alliance. The Skills for Youth Project will establish Cisco Networking Academies in 40 institutions across nine KP districts. It would train selected teachers from these institutions to become instructor trainers to deliver student training in IT skills.
The program would train and provide Cisco-certification to more than 3,000 young men and women enrolled in higher education and technical institutions across nine districts of the province.—APP


http://pakobserver.net/usaid-to-train-kp-youth-in-it/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

*US pledges $81 million for Kurram Tangi Dam*

ISLAMABAD: The United States on Wednesday pledged to provide $81 million (over Rs8.5 billion) to the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) for the construction of first stage (Kaitu Weir) of the Kurram Tangi Dam project in North Waziristan Agency of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata).

In this regard, the US Agency for International Development (USAID) and Wapda signed an agreement at a ceremony.



Federal Minister of Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, US Ambassador David Hale and Wapda Chairman Lieutenant General (Retired) Muzammil Hussain were present.

Speaking on the occasion, the water and power minister called the USAID’s grant of $81 million for stage one of the Kurram Tangi Dam project another milestone in the US civilian assistance programme aimed at making Pakistan prosperous.

He voiced hope that the project would go a long way towards bringing about socio-economic development in far-flung areas in North Waziristan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Referring to the growing need of water and electricity, he said the government was depending more on hydroelectric power resources and was working on several such projects to produce cheap electricity.

“America and Pakistan have a long history of cooperation in the energy sector,” US Ambassador David Hale said. “The agreement builds on decades of shared efforts to meet Pakistan’s energy needs and help improve lives of millions of Pakistanis.”

He emphasised the importance of overcoming the energy crisis to expedite economic growth in the country.

Pointing to World Bank’s remarks in 2014 that energy crisis was a major hurdle to economic development, the ambassador reiterated his pledge to continue support for the power sector in Pakistan.

Pakistan would add more than 2,400 megawatts of electricity to the national grid with US support, he said.

*CDWP clears Kurram Tangi Dam project*

The Wapda chairman said the Kurram Tangi Dam project would be constructed in two phases. It would have gross water storage capacity of 1.2 million acre feet and electricity generation capacity of 83.4MW.

“Construction work on stage-II of the project will also start soon,” he announced.

Kaitu Weir is the first stage of the project. With the completion of construction work in this phase, more than 16,000 acres of agricultural land will be irrigated and 18MW of electricity will be produced, which will benefit 100,000 Pakistanis.

Under the first stage, funds will be transferred to Wapda to support the construction of a weir on Kaitu River, Shertalla and Spairaga canals, two powerhouses, a transmission line, housing accommodation for the construction and operational staff and an office building for dam construction and operational activities.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 15th, 2016._


 



*Fata University inaugurated at Darra Adamkhel*


_Governor hopes Senate will pass Fata reforms report_



PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtun- khwa Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra said on Monday that the Fata Reforms Committee report would soon be passed by the Senate to ensure a prosperous future for the tribal people.

Inaugurating the newly established Fata University at Darra Adamkhel in the Frontier Region Kohat, he said the report compiled after taking all stakeholders into confidence had already been passed by the National Assembly.

The classes at the Fata University had started on October 24, but its formal inauguration took place on Monday.Flanked by Federal Minister for States and Frontier Regions (Safron) Lt Gen (R) Abdul Qadir Baloch, elected representatives, tribal elders, and officers and staff of the university, the Governor recalled the services and sacrifices of the tribal people, security officials and others and vowed to provide every facility to make the university useful for all tribal agencies by extending its services.

Appreciating efforts of the tribespeople and security officials for restoring peace in Fata, he said the establishment of the university and its affiliated campuses in all the tribal agencies would spread the rays of higher education and help overcome challenges posed by anti-state and anti-social elements.

The government, he said, would ensure reconstruction of infrastructure in militancy-hit Fata and rehabilitate the displaced people as 90 percent of them have already been repatriated to their native areas.

The governor maintained that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was taking keen interest in development of the tribal areas deprived of basic necessities of life.He said that after the approval of the Fata Reforms Committee report, the tribal representatives would be able to legislate for their people and prepare the budget for their areas.

“We would develop Fata like the settled areas. The government would ensure holding of local government elections in the tribal areas and provide adequate funds for development,” Governor Jhagra promised.

He praised the tribal people for making efforts to eradicate polio from Fata.Federal Minister Abdul Qadir Baloch, who had especially come to congratulate the tribal people on the establishment of the Fata University, said they could change the fate of their nation through education.

He said peace had been restored in Fata after success of the Operation Zarb-e-Azb and the people would now concentrate on education and development of their respective areas. The minister said Rs100 billion had been allocated for the development in Fata while another Rs4 to 5 billion had been earmarked for every tribal agency.

He paid tributes to the services of retired army chief General Raheel Sharif, security officials and tribal people for rendering sacrifices for the restoration of peace.

Earlier, the governor and federal minister for Safron were warmly received and garlanded by the tribal elders and university staff members. The plan for setting up the university was conceived in 2008, but it got delayed due to insecurity, lack of consensus on its site, political wrangling, non-allocation of sufficient resources and the problems encountered in selecting its vice-chancellor.

The two previously chosen vice-chancellors - Prof Shafiqur Rahman and Mohammad Ashfaq Khattak - served briefly. Dr Mohammad Tahir Shah, a geologist at the University of Peshawar, was finally chosen some months ago and he managed to start classes at the university in late October. Only male students have sought admission in the university as no female student applied due to its location.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/169984-Fata-University-inaugurated-at-Darra-Adamkhel





ISLAMABAD: The Australian government has donated $4.5 million to the UN World Food Programme's (WFP) food and nutrition security efforts among displaced communities in Pakistan.

Australia's contribution, spread out over 3 years, will be used in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) and Frontier Region (FR). The funding will enable WFP to provide food-based assistance in schools and help families who are educating their children.

The Australian High Commissioner to Pakistan, Margaret Adamson, said, "Since 2010 Australia has provided more than AUD 95 million in humanitarian assistance to Pakistan, in partnership with the WFP, to support the victims of earthquakes, floods and displacement". "Australia's assistance has also helped provide nutrition to acute malnourished women and children, livelihood support and school feeding programmes," she added.

"We are very grateful to the people and Government of Australia for this contribution. These funds will address critical education needs in FATA and FR for the returnee communities," WFP acting Country Director Stephen Gluning said.

In 2016, Australia has contributed $9 million, placing it among the top five donors to WFP Pakistan.

"The Government of Pakistan extends its gratitude to the Australian Government for its unshrinking support," States and Frontier Regions (SAFRON) Minister Lt Gen (r) Abdul Qadir said.

Under the programme, WFP will provide a school snack of high-energy biscuits and monthly take home rations of vegetable oil to more than 312,000 children. This will be administered in seven FATA agencies and four areas in the Frontier Region. Providing these supplies has proven to significantly increase children's enrolment and retention rates in WFP-assisted primary schools of FATA.

These are strong incentives for parents to send their children, especially their daughters to school, which helps to improve their long-term prosperity. With an overall literacy rate of 33.3% and an adult literacy rate of 28.4%, education indicators in FATA are not only far below the national average but place FATA among the least literate areas of the world.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/17-Nov-16/australias-45m-financial-assistance-for-fata-education

 


*Elders seek rehabilitation of IDPs before Fata reforms*





All Fata Grand Alliance chief Malik Marjan Wazir addresses media persons in Peshawar on Wednesday. — INP


PESHAWAR: The elders from different tribal regions have demanded of the government to take pragmatic steps for reconstruction and rehabilitation of damaged infrastructure and restoration of sustainable peace in tribal areas before enforcement of Fata reforms.

Addressing a news conference at Peshawar Press Club on Wednesday, Malik Haji Marjan Wazir, chief patron of All Fata Grand Alliance, said that government should focus on return of temporary displaced people (TDPs) to their respective localities in a dignified manner.

He asked government to rehabilitate the displaced tribal families before bringing any change in Fata through reforms. He said that work on development projects should be expedited along with ensuring restoration of peace in the tribal areas.

Mr Wazir said that government should take concrete steps to form an independent Fata legislative council or agency council. The process of reforms should be initiated to ensure development of Fata, he added.

The tribal elder said that the proposed council should be empowered to legislate for future of Fata. He said that political agents and Fata Secretariat should be made accountable to the proposed council.

Flanked by Malik Waris Khan, Malik Nadir Manan, Malik Attaullah and several other tribal elders from various agencies of Fata, Mr Wazir said that elimination of corruption could only be ensured in Fata with curtailing the powers of governor. He also demanded construction of university, medical and engineering colleges and postgraduate college in each tribal agency.

The tribal elder said that Fata should be given six per cent share in National Finance Commission (NFC) award and equal development schemes under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). “If government fails to resolve the issues of tribal people, then a referendum should be held to decide the future of Fata,” he added.

Commenting on a bill moved by Fata parliamentarians in National Assembly regarding merger of Fata with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mr Wazir alleged that the lawmakers were opportunists.

He said that there was no representation of tribal people in Fata Reforms Committee. He added that the committee members visited all tribal agencies and frontier regions but remained inconclusive about future of Fata and proposed merger of the area with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The tribal elder said that future of millions of tribal people could not be put on stake owing to the recommendations of a group of four parliamentarians. He asked government to expedite development work, rehabilitation of TDPs and restoration of peace in Fata before the bringing any change in the region.

_Published in Dawn, December 15th, 2016_


 


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/blog/2016/12/15/cci-likely-to-approve-socio-economic-plan-for-fata/

http://www.radio.gov.pk/08-Dec-2016...le-right-to-elect-their-representatives-qadir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

*CCI likely to approve socio-economic plan for FATA*

National
14 HOURS AGO BY PAKISTANTODAY





*SAFRON Ministry recommends allocating 3% of divisible pool for political mainstreaming of FATA*
*Committee on FATA Reforms recommends integrating FATA with KP*
*Establishment o National Security Fund to be discussed*

*By Ahmad Ahmadani*

Federal government is all set to table a socio-economic development plan worth more than Rs190billion for the war and terrorism affected Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) in today’s meeting of the Council of Common Interests (CCI), seeking necessary final approval.

Similarly, Ministry of States and Frontier Regions (SAFRON Ministry) has recommended allocating three per cent of divisible pool for political mainstreaming of FATA in a summary forwarded to CCI for final nod.

Well-placed sources disclosed to _Pakistan Today_ that Ministry of States and Frontier Regions has solicited Rs90billion (three per cent) worth annual allocation of federal divisible pool for political mainstreaming of the FATA. They said the summary of SAFRON Ministry is based on the proposal presented by a six-member committee constituted by PM under the chairmanship of Advisor to PM on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz, to consult all stakeholders and propose concrete way forward for these areas.

Sources said that the FATA Reforms Committee (FRC) after intensive consultations presented its report to premier on 23rd August, 2016, and proposed integration of FATA with the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in a period of five years, along with concurrent reforms including a 10-year socio-economic development plan.

The FRC proposed that rehabilitation and reconstruction of infrastructure for temporarily displaced persons (TDPs), such as roads, communications, power lines, water supply, education, and health facilities, should be undertaken by public sector agencies, while repair or rebuilding of private houses should be left to the owners themselves by giving them cash compensation at prescribed rates. This will not only ensure much quicker construction but will also facilitate the revival of economic activities and employment opportunities in the construction sector. Supply of non-grid solar units at subsidized rates should be an important part of the reconstruction phase.

Similarly, the FATA Reforms Committee proposed various measures for the socio-economic development of the area. The committee proposed a 10-year development plan which should include major infrastructure and irrigation projects, mineral development programme and integrated plans for FATA.

Available official documents with this scribe reveal that FRC has also proposed that to ensure an adequate source of funding for the 10-year development plan: the NFC should make annual allocation of three per cent of the available resources in the Federal Divisible Pool, in addition to the existing annual PSDP allocation.

Sources further said the 30th meeting of CCI, scheduled to be held today, is also set to take up a summary seeking allocation for National Security Fund out of divisible pool. They said the government has requested the CCI to endorse the proposal to establish a separated fund called, ‘National Security Fund’ by setting aside around three per cent of the divisible pool to meet the security related expenditures. They said the government has advocated the CCI that the National Finance Commission may settle the details and modalities of the fund.

Documents also transpire that the government is facing financial constraints and needs CCI’s consent to get allocation for National Security Fund out of divisible pool. The operation Zarb-e-Azab, along with displacement, rehabilitation and resettlement of TDPs has placed a significant burden on the federal exchequer. Also, around 100 battalions of paramilitary forces are being raised for the safety and security of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the documents reveal.

“Even though some of the immediate security threats facing the country have receded, the situation demands continued focus and strengthening the capacity of law enforcement agencies. Therefore, keeping in view as well as geopolitical realities in the region, the expenditures on security will remain a major charge on federal resources in the years to come. The federal government is financially constrained and unable to share full burden on security related expenditures. Therefore, the federal and provincial governments should share the security expenditures equally as the provision of adequate security to maintain law and order is a common goal,” documents read.

It is to note here that provinces of Sindh and KP had already expressed their serious concerns on the proposal of finance ministry regarding the establishment of National Security Fund during the meeting of National Finance Commission. Similarly, the provinces have also expressed their opposition to the federal government’s idea to end/compromise the sovereignty of all the regulatory bodies functioning in the country as sovereign authorities.

The federal government had earlier set a seven-point agenda but later on made a revision in it after it met with opposition. It later issued a nine-point agenda and forwarded it to all the four provinces for necessary intimation.

It is worth mentioning here that the 30thmeeting of CCI would take up amendment in the Regulation of Generation, Transmission and Distribution of Electric Power Act 1997; Flare Gas (FG) Utilization Guidelines 2016; Revision of Tight Gas (Exploration & Production) Policy 2011; settlement of net hydel profit (NHP) issue between WAPDA and government of Punjab; allocation of National Security Fund out of divisible pool; National Forest Policy; annual report of the CCI for the year 2015-16; sixth Population Census; status review of important decisions of the CCI meeting held on 29th February and 25thMarch, 2016; inquiry into corruption charges of Kachhi Canal; matters pertaining to higher education and other similar bodies in post-18th amendment scenario; formulation of National Flood Protection Plan-IV (2015-25); import of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG); and Liquefied Petroleum Gas Production and Distribution Policy 2015, during this meeting.


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/blog/2016/12/15/cci-likely-to-approve-socio-economic-plan-for-fata/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Parachinar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Nahakki Tunnel Mohmand Agency ...751 m tunnel










































FWO .. NASPAK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bannu MiranShah Highway FATA 























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work on Mohmand Dam to start in November*






KARACHI: Construction work on the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project, aimed to generate 800 megawatts of electricity, will begin in November 2017.

In this regard, the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has invited an Expression of Interest (EoI) from experienced consultants to undertake consultancy services for design review, construction supervision, and contract administration for the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project. WAPDA has been entrusted with execution of the project for which the PC-I has been submitted to Ministry of Water & Power (MoW&P) for approval of ECNEC through the Planning Commission.

The Project is expected to commence from November 01, 2017 to be completed after 5 years and 8 months i.e. June 2023, along with a one year Defect Notification Period and six months for closing of the Project. Overall, completion time is 7 years and 2 months, reported WAPDA. Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is a multipurpose facility with the objective of hydropower generation of 800 MW, flood control, irrigated agricultural development of 6,773 hectares and a drinking water supply of 13.30 cumecs to Peshawar. The dam site is located on Swat River basin, about 48 km from Peshawar in *Mohmand Agency, FATA. *The reservoir area of the dam extends upstream to *Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies in FATA. *The total length of the reservoir is about 56 km in the rocky gorge of Swat River.

The area is formed by barren and rugged hills and the command area is spread across administrative units; namely *Mohmand Agency, *Tehsils Shabqadar and Tangi of district Charsadda, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The total cost of the project including engineering and administrative cost, taxes, duties, interest during construction etc. is Rs 291.86 billion - Rs 224.24 billion is local funding and Rs 67.71 billion is foreign funding. The Project is proposed to be financed through 66 percent equity (WAPDA and PSDP) and 34 percent debt by Foreign Re-lent loans/ Supplier's Credit and CDL/ Local Commercial Loan.

The Dam, upon construction, will store approximately 1.3 million acre-feet of water and generate the most economical hydropower of 800 megawatts, thus helping to overcome the country's energy crisis. Additionally, the project will help irrigate nearly 17,000 acres of barren land, thus bringing a green revolution and prosperity in the area. The dam will be useful in controlling floods by averting flood damages downstream of the dam and also serve as a source of many job opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Development in South Waziristan....







younas khan cricket stadium Miran shah waziristan.


















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Younis Khan Sports Complex, FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Micro HPP completed in Nagrai Village, Buner,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gomal Zam Dam* is a multi-purpose gravity dam in South Waziristan Agency of Federally Administered Tribal Areas, #Pakistan. The dam impounds the Gomal River, a tributary of the Indus River, at Khjori Kach, where the Gomal River passes through a narrow ravine. The purpose of the dam is irrigation, flood control and hydroelectric power generation. Construction of the dam began in August 2001 and was completed in April 2011. The powerhouse was completed in March 2013 and electricity production started in August 2013. The dam was officially inaugurated on 12 September 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *Gomal Zam Dam* is a multi-purpose gravity dam in South Waziristan Agency of Federally Administered Tribal Areas, #Pakistan. The dam impounds the Gomal River, a tributary of the Indus River, at Khjori Kach, where the Gomal River passes through a narrow ravine. The purpose of the dam is irrigation, flood control and hydroelectric power generation. Construction of the dam began in August 2001 and was completed in April 2011. The powerhouse was completed in March 2013 and electricity production started in August 2013. The dam was officially inaugurated on 12 September 2013.



Why are the faces blacked out in the last pic???


----------



## ghazi52

*Industrial estate to be established at Waziristan Agency*

MIRAN SHAH: An industrial state is said to be established at North Waziristan Agency (NWA) which will be connected with Afghanistan and central Asia.

The land measuring up to 5, 000 kanal acquired for this project at Mir Ali Miran Shah Road has been declared as ‘disputed’ by the local tribesmen, the British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC) reported on Saturday.

Different parts of the tribal areas were surveyed after which the North Waziristan Agency was picked to establish the industrial estate. At least Rs 3-4 billion will be spent on the project which is said to be completed by 2019.

Spokesman for FATA Secretariat Abdus Salam Wazir told BBC that, “The tribal areas are rich in minerals and related industries will be established here on priority basis.”

“The work on this project will be started within two to three months which will also provide opportunities of employment for the local people” he said.

He informed that, “This area is linked with Ghulam Khan area of the Pak-Afghan border which is also connected to Afghanistan and Central Asia. Hence, the project will not only benefit the locals but also the whole region.” He expressed hope that the project may become a part of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*OFID to loan $50m for Fata’s development*







OFID's loan will co-finance rehabilitation and reconstruction of basic infrastructure, ranging from schools and healthcare facilities to energy generation.

VIENNA: The OPEC Fund for International Development (OFID) has signed a $50 million loan agreement with Pakistan to support the wide-ranging Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) Reconstruction and Rehabilitation Programme.

The programme aims at lifting socio-economic constraints in a region of some 4.6 million people that has witnessed years of regional instability resulting in high numbers of internally displaced people (IDPs) who have lost their livelihood and homes.

The agreement was signed by OFID Director-General Suleiman J Al Herbish and Ayesha Riyaz, Ambassador of Pakistan to Austria. At the signature ceremony, Al Herbish spoke of OFID’s longstanding cooperation with Pakistan and briefed the ambassador about the organisation’s public sector lending, with approvals totaling over $450 million.

The figure supports Pakistan’s agriculture, energy, education, health, transportation, industry and water supply and sanitation sectors. Al Herbish also outlined OFID’s private sector and trade finance operations, as well as grant-based assistance.

With poverty levels reaching nearly 60 per cent, the Pakistan government has formulated a return and rehabilitation strategy identifying Fata’s development needs. The strategy takes a holistic approach that focuses not only on the rehabilitation and reconstruction of damaged infrastructure, but also prioritises the restoration of livelihoods.

It also makes interventions in the fields of education, health and housing, and makes a commitment to introduce complementary institutional, legal and administrative reforms.

Against the backdrop of this strategy, OFID’s loan will co-finance the rehabilitation and reconstruction component of the programme. The component targets basic infrastructure, ranging from schools, healthcare facilities, water supply and sanitation systems and roads, to energy generation and transmission lines, and irrigation schemes. Also planned are community-based disaster risk reduction initiatives.

Al Herbish assured Ambassador Riyaz of OFID’s continued commitment to the government of Pakistan and hoped their ‘excellent ties’ would continue to “yield even greater cooperation”.

Ambassador Riyaz thanked the director-general for OFID’s ‘excellent cooperation’ and praised the institution for its commitment to improving lives and helping reduce poverty.

She said the newly-signed agreement built on the strong relationship between OFID and Pakistan and represented yet another opportunity to make a positive impact on the beneficiary communities.

Other activities to be carried out under the program include: early recovery packages for around 200,000 temporarily displaced families via cash grants; housing subsidies; capacity building, stakeholder consultation, social mobilisation and awareness campaigns; and strategic communication and monitoring measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zainkhan24

Future plan for torkham border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Newly constucted Govt. School in Karak,
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Natural Regeneration in Forest Closure activity under Billion Tree Tsunami in Malakand Forest Division.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*FATA's farmers receive assistance from FAO, JICA*

http://nation.com.pk/business/02-Aug...-from-fao-jica

ISLAMABAD - Farmers in Khyber and Kurram agencies of Federally-Administered Tribal Areas received assistance from Food and Agriculture Organisation with help of Japan International Cooperation Agency to rebuild their lives as they continue to return to their homes after years of displacement.

The farmers were provided assistance under “Project for Assistance to Recovery and Development of Agricultural Economy in Fata”. The project that concluded on July 31st, accomplished restoration of farm productivity and agriculture-based livelihoods by rebuilding productive assets and strengthening productive skills of the returnees and by developing capacity of the public and private sector service providers.

The farmers were provided high quality seeds for wheat, maize, oats and different vegetables. They also received help for keeping their livestock healthy. Land was reclaimed to make it fit for cultivation and irrigation channels constructed to provide water for the crops. About 77,200 households (33,143 in Khyber and 44,057 in Kurram) of Fata received this assistance which helped the returning small farmers to produce food and earn income for their families.

A ceremony to mark conclusion of the project was held here which was attended by Ambassador of Japan Takashi Kurai, Chief Representative of JICA Pakistan Yasuhiro Tojo, top officials from development agencies and representatives of government of Pakistan. Speaking on the occasion, Takashi Kurai said, “We had supported recovery of Fata including rehabilitation of community infrastructure. In addition to the assistance to provide basic services, recovery of livelihood of returnees is very important for their stable lives and stable return of TDPs. Japan would continue assisting people of Pakistan including returnees in Fata and TDPs to keep peace in this country.”

Yasuhiro Tojo, Chief Representative of JICA Pakistan Office, while expressing his views, said, “One of the most important components of this project was the capacity building of women, who are vastly contributing to agricultural economy of the region. Therefore, to train them to impart appropriate knowledge on farming and livestock was crucial to ensure the sustainability of Fata”.

Highlighting the achievements of the project, Minà Dowlatchahi, FAO Representative to Pakistan, said, “It is important that we assist the government of Pakistan in fulfilling its responsibilities in enabling the safe return of the displaced persons to their homes. In this connection, we appreciate our strategic partnership with JICA. With the support from JICA and Embassy of Japan in Pakistan, FAO assisted a significant number of displaced persons and helped them begin a better life by revitalising agriculture-based livelihoods, economy and contributing to a more stable society. We hope that this partnership will continue so that we can play our part in ensuring better and healthier lives for the people of Fata.”

Secretary Production and Livelihood at Fata Secretariat, Abdul Latif Khan, while appreciating the project, said, “The assistance from JICA and the Embassy of Japan in Pakistan not only helped the Fata people to fulfil their economic and food security pressing needs but also played an important role in maintaining peace in the area by creating livelihoods and job opportunities. On behalf of the government of Pakistan and Fata Secretariat, I extend thanks to FAO for effective delivery of Japan’s assistance to the needy and vulnerable population in Fata”.

A few farmers who had travelled to Islamabad to take part in the ceremony briefed participants on how they had benefitted from the project.

The economy of the Fata region is based on subsistence agriculture and livestock rearing providing livelihood to about 97 per cent of the population. The economic growth rate of Fata region has been historically significantly slower than rest of the country. The situation further accentuated with the military operation undertaken by security agencies which led to involuntary exodus of population to settled areas in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP) as displaced persons. As per government policy, they are being repatriated to their areas. In July 2015, FAO, with the financial assistance of the Government of Japan, launched the project to provide support for its project titled, “Assistance to Recovery and Development of the Agricultural Economy in Fata”.

A recent review of the project progress indicate that most of early returning households received assistance in restoring their economic activities and livelihoods, while the recently returned households are in the process of receiving assistance.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 500 youth trained in Fata last year: NAVTEC*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Over 500 youth from FATA was trained last year in the third phase of training under Prime Minister's Youth Skill Development Programme. 

Talking to APP here Thursday, spokesperson of National Vocational and Technical Training Commission (NAVTTC) said that the main purpose of this training was to enable the youth for the self-employment. 

She said that in the third phase of training, over 500 youth got the vocational training in the different training centers of NAVTTC in FATA. NAVTTC is offering trainings in dress making, fashion designing, plumber, diploma in IT, HVACR, electrician, accounting book keeping and billing, civil surveyor, quantity surveyor etc. 

She further said that sports and other healthy activities might be arranged for the trainees to boost their morale. To a question, she said that under this programme training was being imparted to the youth of Balochistan, FATA and far flung areas on priority.


----------



## khanasifm

Merge fata in kpk asap it's a process that would need a decade to complete so sooner the better otherwise nothing going to stick


----------



## ghazi52

*Nahakki Tunnel in FATA Completed which will connect Mohmand and Bajaur agency *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Fwo


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Govt will construct *a truck terminal in Ghulam Khan North Waziristan agency* with cost 300 Million Rs in three month.one hundred and fifty kanal land has been acquired for this purpose.The project will go a long way in promoting trade relation with Afghanistan and Central Asian countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*The largest National Flag constructed in North_Waziristan by school children and locals.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*China to build 50 schools in FATA*






*KARACHI: China would build over 50 girls schools in Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), Deputy Chief of Mission at Chinese Embassy in Pakistan Lijian Zhao announced late Sunday.*

In a message on twitter, Lijian Zhao said, “Under the grant of ¥800 million announced by President Xi Jinping's visit to Pakistan in 2015, 50 schools would be built in FATA.”



Lijian Zhao 

✔@zlj517
Under the grant of ¥800 million announced by President Xi Jinping's visit to Pakistan in 2015, 50 schools would be built in FATA. https://twitter.com/radiopakistan/status/904219313804103680 …


This he said in response to state-run Radio report about Pakistan government steps being taken for reconstruction of destroyed girls school in FATA.

According to the Radio Pakistan report, the government is taking bold steps for reconstruction of girls schools, destroyed during war against terror in FATA.

There are 2248 girls School in FATA and two co-education based schools that also giving admission to girls on merit basis.

Over 1195 girls schools were affected by war on terror in these tribal agencies, of them, 555 were completely destroyed and 491 were partially affected.

About 895 schools have been rehabilitated and construction of remaining schools is under process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Nahakki Tunnel Inaugurated in Mohmand Agency, FATA, Pakistan 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913133655299674113

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

This is Waziristan- FATA, the most beautiful place in Pakistan. We need to #RediscoverFATA as a Peaceful land.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914563117459394563

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Govt Higher Secondary School, Malakand near completion


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Govt Higher Secondary School, Malakand near completion



Malakand is not fata it’s settled area part of swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Marble City*







*Work in Progress at Manganese Project Takht Bajaur*

*



*

*Rip Rap on Upper Side of Dam of Dandy Dam NW Agency


*







*Mohmand Marble City Boundary Wall*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*8,358 laptops have been distributed among the FATA students. ~Minister of State for States and Frontier Regions Ghalib Khan.*
*




*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Minister of State for States and Frontier Regions Ghalib Khan has said that Higher Education Commission will establish campuses of FATA University at agency level soon.*


----------



## ghazi52

Bajaur agency, FATA


----------



## ghazi52

*Market Complex Miranshah | U/C*

A project of Pakistan Army / 45 Engineer Division, an endeavor to revive the economic activities of People of FATA i.e. indirectly annexing the triple population with national main stream and an alternate opportunity to throw the weapons and do some business...
Market Complex Miranshah contains 42 market modules having more than 1300 shops, internal road network for passage of traffic, separate parking areas for trucks and cars, dedicated electric supply, 4 x lavatory blocks, water supply scheme and last but not the least a lush green children park in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

“The Kurram Tangi Dam project will cost Rs23 billion and will be completed in two phases. The first phase will be funded by US Aid while the expenses for the second phase will be covered by the government,” .

The dam, which will produce 83.4 megawatts of electricity. The first phase is expected to be completed in two years.

Kurram Tangi Dam is a low-cost project with the capacity to store an ample amount of water and will help in reducing flooding in the surrounding areas.

"It will also help overcome floods in the area besides bringing socio-economic improvement in the area," read the statement issued by the state-broadcaster.

The project will also irrigate vast areas in North Waziristan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

*MIRAN SHAH *- Construction work , having a capacity of 83.4MW, is in full swing in North Waziristan Agency (NWA). “The dam will be completed at a cost of about Rs 30 billion in five years,” sources of FATA Secretariat said. The dam will also irrigate three hundred and sixty-two thousand acres of land in North Waziristan Agency and Bannu district.


----------



## ghazi52

Safe City Project ParaChinar Kurram Agency by Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 8 small dams in tribal areas in progress*

ISLAMABAD - Work on the construction of eight small dams in tribal areas is in progress to provide cheap electricity to the local people within next few months. In an interview with Radio Pakistan, a spokesman of the Federally Administered Tribal areas (FATA) Development Authority said that these dams are being constructed in North and South Waziristan, Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies and Frontier Regions of Bannu and Dera Ismail Khan. He said that these dams will be completed at a cost of about three billion rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Agricultural Park of Wana FATA....

The Agri Park Project in Wana, SWA-PAK aims to incubate local agri business potential and reduce wastages that occur during the process of harvesting, storage and transport of fruit and vegetables. Current indicators suggest that between 25-30% of agri produce is wasted due to lack of facilities and formal training in farming, harvesting and transporting techniques. Agri-Park will enable the farmer to get exposed to formal training, facilities and the consumer, resulting in the overall socioeconomic developmentof SW and Wana in particular.
The project features FATA's first cold storage, pine nut processing plant, tomato processing facility along with fruit and vegetable warehouses and market places. Accommodation and amenities for resident staff is inbuilt.


----------



## ghazi52

Bajaur agency, FATA








Recent Pic of Bajaur Agency







_


----------



## ghazi52

*Federal govt to construct dam worth Rs5bn in Khyber Agency*

The federal government has decided to construct a dam in Bara Area of Khyber Agency at a cost of five billion rupees, reported Radio Pakistan.

According to FATA Development Authority, the feasibility study of the dam has been completed while detailed design work is in progress.

On completion, it will provide clean drinking water to more than one million people of the agency besides saving Jamrud, Hayatabad and University Town areas of Peshawar from floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt Girls High School Miranshah North Waziristan Agency Constructed by Pakistan Army.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan grants $7.7 million for development projects in FATA*






PESHAWAR: Japan announced on Tuesday to fund two projects for the United Nations’ Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) as per an agreement signed between the ambassador of Japan to Pakistan Takashi Kurai and the FAO Representative in Pakistan Minà Dowlatchahi in the presence of Federal Minister of National Food Security and Research Sikander Hayat Khan Bosan.

According to a statement issued by the Government of Japan, grant worth US$2.7 million and US$5 million were released for the enhancement of Foot and Mouth disease (FMD) control and the second phase of restoration of the livelihoods in Fata.

An agreement, outlining details of the implementation of the project, was signed between Chief Representative of Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) Yasuhiro Tojo and Dowlatchahi.


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Darra Adamkhel-Hayatabad gas pipeline to start this month*

ISLAMABAD (NNI): The Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited (SNGPL) would start construction work on 38-kilometer Darra Adamkhel to Hayatabad gas pipeline during the current month to ensure smooth supply of gas to Industrial Estate Hayatabad, Peshawar. “The company is trying its best to ensure supply of gas to all industries of the estate for which it carried out necessary maintenance of gas pipeline network and all consumer meter stations to ensure uninterrupted supply of the commodity,” official sources told state-run media. During the current fiscal year, they said ample gas had been supplied to all industries including Compressed Natural Gas stations, captive power units and cement industries, which is evident from the fact that consumption of industrial consumers had increased by 904 million cubic feet (mmcf) during the first four months as compared to the corresponding period of previous year.

“Peshawar industries’ gas consumption stood at 4,899 mmcf during the period from July-October-2016, while in July-October-2017 at 5,804 mmcf, which shows an increase of 904 mmcf,” the sources said.


----------



## ghazi52

High School . Bajaur ... *F.A.T.A. (Federally Administered Tribal Areas)*


----------



## ghazi52

*Seven small dams, 13 irrigation schemes completed in Fata*

Federally Administered Tribal Area* (FATA)* Development Authority has completed seven small dams and 13 small irrigation schemes since 2004 to till date.

Official source told APP here today that as a result of completion of these projects a huge land has been brought under cultivation.

As some of these completed projects are multi-purpose, therefore, a huge population is also benefited by using clean drinking water.

Moreover, the power generation projects have been initiated by Fata Development Authority which will play key role in reducing the energy crisis after their completion.

So far, Fata DA has completed these projects including Dargai Pal Small Dam, SWA, Dandy Small Dam, NWA, Moto Shah Small Dam Mohmand Agency, Sheen Kach Small Dam FR Tank, Zao Small Dam, Khyber Agency,Kand Small Dam, NWA, Ping Small Dam, FR Bannu, Sheen Warsak Irrigation Scheme, SWA, Musa Nikka Irrigation Scheme, SWA, Zeera Letta Irrigation Scheme, SWA, Sadda Weir Lower Kurram, Agency, Walai Killi Bazar Zakha Khel Irrigation Scheme, Khyber Agency,Pir Qayum Drinking Water, Kurram Agency, Makha Zai Irrigation Scheme, Kurram Agency, Zarwam Irrigation Scheme, FR Bannu, Jallandar Irrigation Scheme, Kurram Agency, Shahbaz Sum Irrigation Scheme, Kurram Agency, Shawa Irrigation Scheme, NWA, Maula Khan Sarai Irrigation Scheme, SWA.


----------



## ghazi52

Market constructed by FWO in Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Market constructed by FWO in Waziristan




This is awesome... I love projects like this. We need to take this example and multiply it by a 1,000 and across all the tribal areas. 

Pakistan First!


----------



## ghazi52

FATA AFTER RECONSTRUCTION


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed roads in Waziristan FATA






















Cadet College Wana Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Federal government has expedited work on the establishment of Mohmand Industrial Estate in Mohmand Agency under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).*

In an interview with Radio Pakistan, Manager Planning and Development FATA Development Authority Ghous-ur-Rehman said the project would be completed at a cost of more than seven billion rupees. He said a grid station had been installed to ensure uninterrupted supply of electricity to the estate while a road leading to the site had also been completed.

The project will generate more than 18000 jobs in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army public school *Parachinar *has started regular classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam Under Construction in FATA*

Kurram Tangi Dam is a multipurpose mega project, which includes power generation as well irrigation components. It will also develop and uplift the ground water table of the area. It will have positive environmental affects.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam*

Location 

The project is located across Kurram river in North Waziristan Agency about 14 KMs upstream of Kurram Garhi Headworks and 32KMs North of Bannu City in Federally Administrated Tribal Area (FATA).

*Salient Features*

· Dam Height 322 ft

· Gross Storage 1.20 MAF

· Live Storage 0.90 MAF

· Installed Capacity 83.4 MW (350 Gwh)



*New Command Area (84,380 acres)*

(Sheratalla Canal 12,300 acres, Spaira Ragha Canal 4,080 acres, Thal Canal 68,000 acres)

Supplementing Existing Civil 107,500} 170,500} 
& Marwat Canals 278,000 acres

Stage-I

Kaitu Weir Works and its allied structures are to be constructed across, Kaitu River, which is located near Spinwam, 28 KM from Mirali Tehsil H.Q. of North Waziristan Agency.

Salient Features of Stage-I



· Kaitu Weir Height 18 ft
· Feeder Tunnel Discharge Capacity 633.4 cusecs

· Spaira Ragha Canal (CCA) 4,080 acres

· Sheratalla Canal (CCA) 12,300 acres

· Installed Capacity 18.9 MW


Commenc. Date (Stage-I) July 2016


Completion Date April 2019

Supervision Consultant M/s MM Pakistan – PES - DMC Joint Venture

Project Contractors M/s FWO-DESCON Joint Venture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makin Market Waziristan . FATA
750 shops in one market constructed by Pakistan *Army.*







.


----------



## khanasifm

Bottom line it was Pak GOVT or Zia and then civilian GOVT and isi not military who let fata to be used during afghan war and afterwards to be occupied by miscreants and now army/fc cleared it and taken it back 
Blaming the local is not fair as most of their leader Malik’s were taken out by ttp etc 
Better future for fata going forward

Need same thing in Southern Punjab and Sindh now ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

State of the art Hospitals built in Waziristan, Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), Pakistan equipped with Advanced Facilities and Technology providing excellent patient care to Tribal People.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) Thursday approved three major projects, including a hydropower project at Mohmand Agency FATA.

The meeting, chaired by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi here, accorded approval to these projects.

The ECNEC gave approval for the Rs 309.558 billion multi-purpose *Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.*

Besides producing *800 MV* electricity, it would also have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic meters of water that could be used for irrigation, flood mitigation and supply of drinking water to Peshawar and FATA.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to restore mobile phone services in Wana after 10 years*


Political administration in Wana said that cellular services would be restoring in Wana, South WaziristanAgency almost after ten years.

The officials said on Saturday that the decision made to restore cellular services in the agency after a meeting with government institutions.

The political administration said, “Within the next 10 to 12 days, cellular services will be restored in the area”. Earlier, tribal leaders demanded the restoration of services in Wana and other areas of the agency because; they face difficulty in contacting their loved ones.

Cellular services were suspended in South Waziristan Agency over security fears ten years ago.

Earlier in June 2009, Pakistan Army launched a strategic offensive military operation, Operation Rah-e-Nijat, against militants in South Waziristan Agency.

In the South Waziristan next week, the mobile phone service will be restored, IG FC South Major General Abid Latif told in a statement. 82 check posts have also been removed in South Waziristan. He said that 30 kilometers of fence has been planted on the Afghan border, the FC is going to be more 14 wings, 21 castles have been constructed on the border, but there is a danger of terrorists from across the border.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: In what appears to be a significant development, the long-deprived and the war-weary Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) has sufficient oil, gas and mineral resources that could make the terror-stricken area economically self-sufficient within few years if explored.

FATA being the most backward and deprived region of the country at present could turn to be economically independent within a short span of three to five years because the area is full of natural resources; hence there is need to immediately start geological studies of FATA to prioritise petroleum concession blocks in terms of “Probability of Success-PSO”, reservoir size and time till discovery.

*As per the technical studies prepared by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Oil and Gas Company Limited (KPOGDCL), a copy of which is available with Pakistan Today, FATA has the potential to produce about 5 times the current production of KP, which is 54,500 barrels per day or 55 per cent of national production that is around 99,000 barrels per day.*

Similarly, FATA has sufficient gas and LPG reservoirs, as it could also produce gas approximately 5 times current production of KP and LPG nearly 3 times current production of KP.

The studies showed that these targets could be achieved within time 3 to 5 years and could yield Rs 100 billion annually in terms of ‘royalty’ and other revenue streams as per the Petroleum policy 2012, besides creating more than 50,000 jobs for FATA domiciled youth.

FATA oil and gas ‘kitchen” is expected to be 10 times bigger than Potohar, which has been producing oil and gas for last 150 years.

The documents showed that several secondary investments, such as oil refineries, power plants, urea fertilizer plants and petrochemicals can be set up with FDI exceeding $ 2 billion, without any financial burden on FATA.

KPOGCL has already carried out studies on vintage data and therefore could be engaged to prepare the feasibilities of Petroleum Concession Blocks.

Since oil and gas are highly risky and capital intensive, therefore professionals (including FATA domicile) of KPOGCL can be engaged to market these blocks without putting financial burden on FATA.

KPOGCL has already employed a sizable number of professionals of FATA domicile and has trained dozens of FATA youth on world-class software


----------



## ghazi52

Work on construction of *Raghagan Dam in Bajaur Agency* will be completed next month_._

In an exclusive interview with our Peshawar correspondent, a spokesman of FATA Development Authority Ghous-ur-Rehman said the federal government has spent more than four hundred and twenty-three million rupees on construction of the dam.

It will irrigate four thousand and five hundred acres of barren land in the agency.

The spokesman added the project will not only boost fish industry but also have positive impacts on the socio economic condition of people of Bajaur Agency.

The dam has a height 52 of feet and length 200 feet. The dam will irrigate area of around 3,500 acres land, with total water storage capacity of 1252 acre-feet.[


----------



## ghazi52

*FATA Development Miran Shah Bus Terminal & Pakistan Market*






*Market Complex Miranshah* - A project of Pakistan Army / 45 Engineer Division, an endeavor to revive the economic activities of People of FATA i.e. indirectly annexing the tribal population with national mainstream and an alternate opportunity to throw the weapons and do some business...
Market Complex Miranshah contains 42 market modules having more than 1300 shops, internal road network for passage of traffic, separate parking areas for trucks and cars, dedicated electric supply, 4 x lavatory blocks, water supply scheme and last but not the least a lush green children park in the middle...


----------



## ghazi52

*Old FATA Development, New KPK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Peace Returned to FATA: Pak Fauj Zindabad


----------



## ghazi52

THQ Tehsil Headquarter Hospital Mir Ali & Golden Arrow High School, North Waziristan.
By Army.













Other buildings...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Miranshah Bus Terminal and Miranshah Cricket Ground , North Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*CM okays over 900 judicial posts for merged districts *
PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has approved a summary for the creation of 907 judiciary-related posts, including those of 52 judicial officers, for the merged tribal districts, which will cost the government Rs545.7 million annually.

The development comes as the chief secretary sent the summary made by the finance secretary to the chief minister.

The Supreme Court had given six months time to the provincial government on Dec 31 for setting up regular judicial system to and enforcing the country’s regular laws in the region previously called Fata.

The court had upheld a judgment of the Peshawar High Court through which the latter had declared unconstitutional the Fata Interim Governance Regulation (FIGR).The high court had set a month’s deadline for the government to form regular courts in tribal districts.
However, the Supreme Court extended that time to six months.

Following the passage of the Constitution (Twenty fifth Amendment) Act, 2018, when the erstwhile Fata were merged with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the Peshawar High Court had sent a summary to the chief secretary for approval on July 30, 2018, for the establishment of the sessions courts and those of senior civil judges in tribal districts.

The posts to be created include those of seven district and sessions judges and senior civil judges each for tribal districts, 14 additional district and sessions judges, 24 civil judges-cum- judicial magistrates, and other staff members.

In Nov last year, the finance secretary had made certain observations regarding the cost of creating these new posts.

“Finance Department observes that the proposed creation does not fall under the domain of Provincial Government at this stage. However, the same will be considered for the budget 2019-20 subject to a commitment by the Federal Government of additional funds or a review of the NFC award so as to make provision for the additional expenditure,” finance secretary Shakeel Qadir Khan had mentioned.

The federal government later agreed to share the additional financial burden involved in the creation of these posts.

“In our recent discussion with the Federal Government it was agreed that the Provincial Government shall create positions in Fata including those which were awaiting creation in the Federal Government.

“The Federal Government has agreed that the additional burden for creation of the mentioned positions shall be borne by the additional funds (3% of the divisible pool) provided to the provincial government,” the finance secretary wrote in the summary signed by him on Jan 31.

“Notwithstanding the uncertainty in the flow of funds during the current financial year it is imperative that the provincial government create the position mentioned in para-12 of the summary.

In case such positions are filled during the current financial year funds will be provided as a bridge finance through supplementary grant in anticipation of the receipt of funds from the Federal Government,” the summary said.

The KP government had issued a notification on Jan 29 to declare seven merged tribal districts as sessions divisions and thus, paving the way for the setting up of regular courts there.

The notification issued by the home and tribal affairs department under Section 7 of the Code of Criminal Procedure declared Khyber, Mohmand, Bajaur, Orakzai, Kurram, North Waziristan and South Waziristan sessions divisions.

The government also declared seven tribal sub-divisions parts of session divisions of their adjacent districts.

Hassankhel was made part of Peshawar district and sub-division, Dara Adamkhel Kohat’s, Wazir Bannu’s; Bettani Lakki Marwat’s, Drazanda DI Khan’s and Jandola Tank’s.

Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1462848/cm-okays-over-900-judicial-posts-for-merged-districts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116966640686649344


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Malakand district enjoys unique status even after Fata’s merger *
PESHAWAR: While the government and everyone has focused on the merger of the erstwhile Fata with Khyber Pakhtunhkwa province, Malakand district has been ignored as it continues to have a status different from rest of the province with Levies instead of the police tasked to maintain law and order.


The district has been enjoying a semi-tribal status despite being part of the Malakand division where all the other districts have administrative system similar to the rest of KP and the country. There is still no police in Malakand district and the law and order is being maintained by the Levies force.

Malakand district would continue with its unique administrative structure as nothing has been decided about it yet.

“There are 1,835 Levies personnel performing policing duty in Malakand district. The Levies in Malakand are not part of the 28,000 personnel that the PTI govt has approved to be inducted into the regular KP Police,” a source told The News. Similar is the status of the Levies that are assisting the police in Chitral, Lower Dir and Upper Dir districts of Malakand division. The rest of the administrative system in Chitral, Lower Dir and Upper Dir, however, is similar to other districts of the province. Mainly the police maintain the law and order in these districts like the rest of the province and Levies assist them as per the need. “There are 460 Levies personnel in Chitral, around 800 in Lower Dir and another 1,263 in Upper Dir for maintaining law and order along with the police. Like the Malakand Levies, they too are not part of those being inducted into the KP Police,” the source informed. The source added that though all the Levies personnel in the former seven tribal agencies and six Frontier Regions are being inducted into the KP Police after the merger with KP, there is still no plan for induction of the Levies of Malakand district and other three districts of Malakand division, at least during the current process of merger. The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police chief confirmed that the Levies of Malakand district and rest of Malakand division are not part of the 28,000 personnel being inducted into the police force. “Under the current plan, only the Levies of the seven newly-merged districts of erstwhile Fata and six Frontier Regions are being inducted into the KP Police. The Levies of Malakand, Chitral, Upper Dir and Lower Dir are a separate issue,” Inspector General of Police (IGP) Mohammad Naeem Khan told The News when approached by this scribe. To ensure smooth induction of the Levies and Khassadar force from the merged districts with the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police, senior officials of the KP Khassadar force have already been given shoulder promotion and posted as DSP and other positions. The services of the Levies and Khassadars have been protected under the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Levies and Khassadar Force (Maintenance, Regulation and Protection of Service) Transition Ordinances 2019. The Levies of Malakand division, however, have found no mention in the ordinances.

Source:https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/45...enjoys-unique-status-even-after-fata-s-merger


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310943132029198337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339994702058287106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prop558

POTTER said:


>



In KPK and Ex FATA, Development played major role to counter the Insurgency...

With that fact, I just want to put up my point that we need to put same Infrastructure Development in SOUTH BALOCHISTAN... Turbat - the 2nd Largest City of Balochistan and most populated BALOCH CITY in Pakistan needs to be focused...

Along with TURBAT other areas of SOUTH BALOCHISTAN needs to be focused intensively such as Panjgur, Washuk, Kharan and Awaran.... These are the areas where 80% of the local recruitment comes from....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

